

Show HN: Sandatum Analytics – A Google Analytics Replacement - bitcalc-hn
http://www.sandatum.com/
GA has some features I don&#x27;t, and vice versa, which will come in time, hoping to get your feedback on the first round.
======
mratzloff
Are you really ready to accept the level of traffic necessary to operate this
business? It's a huge hardware investment to handle that many requests.

~~~
bitcalc-hn
I had some servers built to my spec and testing showed that everything does a
pretty damn good job, several thousand concurrent visitors, all sending
requests every couple of seconds. The code was the bottle neck though, had to
move some stuff to other places, even still the hardware has plenty to give.

I think (I hope) the current capacity will be enough until there's enough
paying customers to warrant/pay for upgrades.

------
bartekk
Do you plan to offer a licensing option for self-hosted deployment? And good
luck with your project! World needs GA alternatives :).

~~~
bitcalc-hn
I do yes, but there is so much to add at the minute that it would probably not
be worth it this early, I would be forever hounding you to update! And thanks,
you give me hope saying that!

------
bitcalc-hn
GA has some features I don't, and vice versa, which will come in time, hoping
to get your feedback on the first round.

~~~
dylanlacom
Congrats on shipping.

How is this different or better than Kissmetrics/Mixpanel/Heap?

~~~
bitcalc-hn
Thanks, functionality wise I plan for it to be a hybrid between high level
traffic and low level events like those you mentioned. The key features at
this stage are, with the exception of campaigns, everything can be manipulated
retrospectively, so there's no problem if you forget to do something. Where
it's economically feasible, there can be raw data manipulation on the database
for you, an actual human to talk to, custom reports, basically trying to bring
and enterprise level service to the smaller guys, we'll see how that pans
out...

